# Any european BHM here?



## German_FFA (Aug 1, 2006)

It's so unfair, US-Girls have such a big choice of sexy men .. Sometimes I think all european BHMs are either liking men or hiding... There MUST be some out there, or?

J


----------



## growingman (Aug 1, 2006)

German_FFA said:


> It's so unfair, US-Girls have such a big choice of sexy men .. Sometimes I think all european BHMs are either liking men or hiding... There MUST be some out there, or?
> 
> J


Are there many European FFA or Female Feeders?


----------



## fat_viking_bloke (Aug 1, 2006)

European BHM right here! I'm from the U.K, i'm sure there's plenty of European BHM knocking about the place.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 2, 2006)

My goodness... I've been talking to the *sexiest* German BHM on MSN...

(I'm in Ireland and not single, otherwise you'd be sure I'd jump him!)


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 2, 2006)

Sexy German BHM? :smitten: Where????? 
Walking through a typical german city I get the feeling, we have lots of good looking BBWs but a dramatic lack of sexy BHM...

UK is cool - I've already noticed a plenty of users from UK, but what about the continent?

Janine


----------



## growingman (Aug 2, 2006)

I used to be an international flight attendant and I lived in France before I was flying for a little while so I have had the chance to see a lot of the world and Europe. In my experience there are a lot more big bellies in England than the rest of europe, but I have never been to Scandinavia. I have heard Sweden and especially Finland has a lot of very obese folks.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 2, 2006)

He says he messaged you.


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 2, 2006)

I travelled a lot in Sweden and didn't find any BHMs :-(...


----------



## lara (Aug 4, 2006)

from my experience german men are larger than the avarege european men, so are the dutch, you should spend a day in belgium, its hopless, evryone is so dam thin around here, makes me wanne cry


----------



## jdwhitak (Aug 7, 2006)

i propose that we start a foreign exchange program for bhm's and ffa's. all the skinny guys from there can come here and all of the fat guys here can go over there.

what do ya think?


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Aug 8, 2006)

Great idea! You´ve packed already? Collect your fat friends and take the next plane


----------



## bene (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi, I'm from Germany and already knew this site for a while, and finally got signed in and would like to get to know some people Have no experience, I am not really fat either, but last time I gained some weight and it made me extremely horny... I'm 6'2"" at maybe 200lbs.
Find all that very fascinating, but still shy about it.
Hope you're all having a good time here, cause I definetely enjoy this site
Hugs
BENE


----------



## GlobalTramp (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, for sure there are. I´m an example....


----------



## Garfield (Aug 11, 2006)

German_FFA said:


> Sexy German BHM? :smitten: Where????? ...
> Janine


Hi Janine - he is here. 

Und nun im Klartext, mindestens einen hast Du gefunden, ich denke aber, es gibt mehr davon. Leider habe ich das Gef&#252;hl, in Deutschland gibt es absolut keine FFA, von Feederinnen ganz zu schweigen... melde Dich doch mal. Ich freue mich


----------



## lara (Aug 11, 2006)

Feederinnen! tolles wort! hast du das selber erfunden? ich finde es klingt geniaal!!


----------



## Fat_Student_Germany (Aug 12, 2006)

Here I am!!!


----------



## Garfield (Aug 12, 2006)

lara said:


> Feederinnen! tolles wort! hast du das selber erfunden? ich finde es klingt geniaal!!


Nee, ist leider nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, aber es freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt.

Sorry, it's hard to translate...


----------



## biggerisbetter (Aug 12, 2006)

Ich bin aus Deutschland, leider noch kein BHM, aber daran könnte man ja arbeiten..lol


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2006)

ok so all the european bhm are german? so unfair...


----------



## Garfield (Aug 12, 2006)

lara said:


> ok so all the european bhm are german? so unfair...


Why do You think so? Where you are from?


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 12, 2006)

I think, I've got it ... German BHM just lurk here. Probably they are too shy to post?

@ Garfield - Wenn Ihr Herren der Schöpfung eure Augen nicht offenhaltet und euch nicht auffält, dass eine Frau mit euch flirtet werdet ihr auch keine FFAs finden.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 12, 2006)

German_FFA said:


> @ Garfield - Wenn Ihr Herren der Schöpfung eure Augen nicht offenhaltet und euch nicht auffält, dass eine Frau mit euch flirtet werdet ihr auch keine FFAs finden.


Uups, höre ich da sowas, wie leichte Verbitterung über die Unsensibilität des männlichen Geschlechts? Auch wenn ich jetzt tiefrot anlaufe - manche trauen sich nicht oder können nicht glauben, dass das gerade ihnen gilt - wenn sie schon etwas runder sind...


----------



## Garfield (Aug 12, 2006)

German_FFA said:


> I think, I've got it ... German BHM just lurk here. Probably they are too shy to post?


Oh, it's because my Russian is much better, than my English...


----------



## biggerisbetter (Aug 12, 2006)

Flirtet mit mir ihr FFA´s...nix dagegen. Ich flirte auch zurück


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 12, 2006)

@bib sagtest du nicht, du spielst noch nicht in der bhm-liga? ;-)

@garfi exil-ossi?


----------



## biggerisbetter (Aug 12, 2006)

Das stimmt leider, also heisst das ich bin einer FFA nicht würdig? Zählt der Wille den nix?....buuhhhuuu....schluchzt


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2006)

Garfield said:


> Why do You think so? Where you are from?



na weil die meisten van dort sind?
ich lebe zur zeit in belgien


----------



## biggerisbetter (Aug 12, 2006)

Belgien ist ja nur einen Steinwurf entfernt. Heutzutage muss man doch flexibel sein. Wie sind denn eigentlich die Pommes da drüben?


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 13, 2006)

@bib paast schon ;-) Wollt' lediglich ein wenig ärgern.

But.. guys, let's get back to english - the thread was about european BHMs...


----------



## lara (Aug 13, 2006)

wir haben pommes erfunden!! 

sorry wont happen again, striktly englich from now on, but i so rearly have the ocasion to use my german these day's..


----------



## Garfield (Aug 13, 2006)

[email protected] exil-ossi?[/QUOTE said:


> exil??? I'm still living in eastgermany, Thuringia. We have very good sausages


----------



## Garfield (Aug 13, 2006)

lara said:


> wir haben pommes erfunden!!
> ...


sounds good, where can I meet You? And how much would You give me to eat?


----------



## German_FFA (Aug 13, 2006)

Ooooh .. I'm sorry Garfield ;-) I'll send you a package from the west


----------



## Garfield (Aug 13, 2006)

German_FFA said:


> Ooooh .. I'm sorry Garfield ;-) I'll send you a package from the west


oh, thank You :wubu: , but only with yourself inside please...


----------



## Big-Phil (Aug 18, 2006)

lara said:


> ok so all the european bhm are german? so unfair...



Hi there,

I am a Big Guy from the UK.... I wouldn't like to say I am good looking, but some people think I am.

So if there are any European/UK FFA in need of a cuddle, drop me a line....

Phil


----------



## nala (Oct 2, 2006)

lara said:


> from my experience german men are larger than the avarege european men, so are the dutch, you should spend a day in belgium, its hopless, evryone is so dam thin around here, makes me wanne cry



You' ve really seen Dutch guys that are much larger than the average European men? :blink: 'Cause I've been living in the Netherlands from the day I was born, but although I keep my eyes wide open to look around shocked: ), I must say that I find most of the Dutch men to be tall, but not a lot more than maybe just stocky or chubby. 

I recently went on a short trip to the UK and I must say, there seems to be a "big" difference even between the average weight of men in the Netherlands and in the UK.  

And an other thing that I've noticed, is that some how to me it always seems that of most European men, even if they are bigger, their weight looks much firmer (except when it comes to a really big man) than that of American overweight men. Americans seem to be much more evenly proportioned and with that they seem to be more squishy and jiggly, where as over here the weight mostly appears in a little belly and in their faces. I can't seem to figure out why that is, maybe it's something to do with the eating patterns or the food ingredients...


Nala


----------



## lara (Oct 6, 2006)

at least you have chubby! be happy about it... i would be happy whit chubby... better then nothing! 

i think the difrence is that the men over here who have a belly get it from drinking beer and not from eating. could it be?


----------



## Kimbo (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi....... just wanted to wave and say here's another euro BHM!!!


----------



## technaut (Oct 13, 2006)

lara said:


> ok so all the european bhm are german? so unfair...



Nope


----------



## Tad (Oct 13, 2006)

nala said:


> And an other thing that I've noticed, is that some how to me it always seems that of most European men, even if they are bigger, their weight looks much firmer (except when it comes to a really big man) than that of American overweight men. Americans seem to be much more evenly proportioned and with that they seem to be more squishy and jiggly, where as over here the weight mostly appears in a little belly and in their faces.



I suspect at least a few factors. 

One is that the BHM who will probably really grab your eye as being something different are the jiggly ones, so when you see some number of american BHM they are probably the ones who will stand out in your memory. Which is not to say that there are not more of this sort in north america, just that there also plenty of the firm kind. 

I think a second factor may be underlying fitness. Some north americans barely spend any time standing, forget about even walking. Drive to work, sit at a desk all day, drive home, sit in front of the television in the evening. I think this degree of inactivity is more rare in europe, where the car is not so supreme. If you are sitting all of the time, especially if you are leaning against the back of the chair, you don't strengthen the muscles in your torso so much. I think if you have firmer underlying muscles it helps make the fat seem firmer too, just from having a solid foundation for the surface fat. 

Finally, there are basically two ways we store fat, either right under the skin, or in the abdominal cavity (under the abdominal muscles). The former is apparently less linked to health issues than the latter. They don't really understand why some people put more fat in one area than the other. So maybe there is some environmental or diet factor that tends to make european men more apt to put their fat in their belly instead of under their skin. Which is basically what you speculated already  

Regards;

-Ed, who unfortunately is more the firm belly type


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 14, 2006)

Good God!! All of these beautiful European women who are deperate for their "BIG" guys!!
I think I need to save my money, buy two plane seats and go on a European tour!
Any chance any of you ladies would be willing to guide me on a tour of your countries?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 14, 2006)

German_FFA said:


> It's so unfair, US-Girls have such a big choice of sexy men .. Sometimes I think all european BHMs are either liking men or hiding... There MUST be some out there, or?
> 
> J



A lot of big guys I know, and this may be for the European big guys as well, are gay out of necessity rather than actually being gay. Okay, I know I'm gonna' get some flak for that comment but it's true!
Personally, I'm bi. I'd much rather be with a woman but hey, some of us are just "extra" horny and in need of more options. If the women who admire us are not forthcoming, we tend to go where we're better accepted.
I've had much more acceptance from the gay/bi communities than I've ever had from heterosexual women.
Women need to come out of the closet and inform us of their preferences!


----------



## nala (Oct 14, 2006)

- Ed;

Thanks for your view on that. You just always seem to have a way with putting things very clearly, As the type of bhm fat storage being due to underlying fitness of the muscles, didn't think of that one yet  

- Sweetnekked;

If some bhm's really are gay out of necessity then that's just not the way it's supposed to be, and I think you're right that some of us girls need to be more straightforward to bigger men about liking them in real life too. Especially 'cause whenever I see a really bhm together with another man, sometimes I just can't help thinking; why can't HE be attracted to women !! But knowing this, maybe just maybe there's a chance he is  

On the other hand, being straightforward just doesn't seem like something you can do all the time whenever somebody catches your eye. For example, my best friend is gay and we go out a lot together and most people don't even bother flirting when they see a boy and a girl already together. But even going out with other girls, when we pass a bhm most of the time he'll look at us for a while, but then when we're really close, he just get's this stony stare and keeps on looking straight ahead. I can understand that for others just as being gay maybe being a ffa is even harder to be noticed on the outside. Even when you're alone most (large) bhm's just don't seem to notice that you're trying, they do look and smile and talk back, but they hardly ever pick up on the fact that you're not just trying to make conversation, let alone come up to you themselfs, like other men do. so even if you are trying to be straighforward it takes a lot more effort and then they still don't always get the message. I don't know but it just seems weird to me going up and saying, hey I like big men so, don't worry about that.  

So any tips from the guys about how to eye, flirt and behave towards a bhm are welcome  

And if you ever do make that trip to Europe and happen to make a stop in Holland, just let me know and I'll be happy to show you around  

Nala


----------



## BeeBee (Oct 14, 2006)

You are so right on with that comment, Nala. I worked with a young woman for over a year that did everything but hit me with a baseball bat to get my attention and I just didn't see it.:doh: After she left the workplace a few guys asked me if I missed her and even joked with me about her being my "shadow". At that time it hit me... I have regretted being so blind ever since. She had moved to another state...


----------



## nala (Oct 14, 2006)

BeeBee said:


> You are so right on with that comment, Nala. I worked with a young woman for over a year that did everything but hit me with a baseball bat to get my attention and I just didn't see it.:doh: After she left the workplace a few guys asked me if I missed her and even joked with me about her being my "shadow". At that time it hit me... I have regretted being so blind ever since. She had moved to another state...



Well, how come you didn't get it. Was because you just didn't see it or more like that you just didn't think she would be interested in you?


----------



## missaf (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a BHM friend that I've known for 10 years. In college, he felt inferior to our group of friends because he was two years younger than us (but still a freshman). I was incredibly attracted to him, but because I was dating my (later to be) ex-husband, I didn't get too close to him. I always knew if something happened, I'd miss that hottie, and well, he's back in my life now 

There's a challenge, because he feels like no one should be attracted to him. Despite overtures and conversations, dating and really intimate conversations, he has trouble getting closer because of that barrier. We're "just friends" because that's what he is comfortable with, even though he and I both know he wants more, he's struggling to make it all make sense in his head. The last time we talked, I told him it rarely makes sense in your head until you let your body experience it, so we'll see what happens


----------



## nala (Oct 14, 2006)

missaf said:


> I have a BHM friend that I've known for 10 years. In college, he felt inferior to our group of friends because he was two years younger than us (but still a freshman). I was incredibly attracted to him, but because I was dating my (later to be) ex-husband, I didn't get too close to him. I always knew if something happened, I'd miss that hottie, and well, he's back in my life now
> 
> There's a challenge, because he feels like no one should be attracted to him. Despite overtures and conversations, dating and really intimate conversations, he has trouble getting closer because of that barrier. We're "just friends" because that's what he is comfortable with, even though he and I both know he wants more, he's struggling to make it all make sense in his head. The last time we talked, I told him it rarely makes sense in your head until you let your body experience it, so we'll see what happens



That's just really sad :blush: . I think I can understand the way he feels with todays society and all, but don't hope that means he'll never ever feel comfortable with a girl. It's just so sad (and a little frustrating) that that particular barrier always seems to be there and often takes a long time to go away if it ever does. I really hope you can convince him there's no need for him to feel that way and that everything works out for the both of you.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 15, 2006)

nala said:


> - Ed;
> 
> Thanks for your view on that. You just always seem to have a way with putting things very clearly, As the type of bhm fat storage being due to underlying fitness of the muscles, didn't think of that one yet
> 
> ...



I can't speak for all BHM's but for me, I've been so conditioned through the years to think that my body is "bad" that I can't understand why any woman would be attracted to me. I had one girlfriend who sought me out and seduced me in one night specifically for my size. As we started dating, other aspects of our personalities fell into place but I still never quite got the attraction she had for me. She would say "why question it?", or "I can't see why all women don't love big guys!" But I couldn't get past the stigma that I was ugly in my largeness.
I think a lot of BHM's go through this. We have a low self-esteem and when women approach us in a social setting, alarms start going off. We've been teased and ridiculed and made to be ashamed of our bodies for so long that it's put us on automatic defense!
So, if you really want that big guy in your life then yes, I'm afraid you will have to go that extra mile to get him. He's on the defensive and you need to break it down.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 15, 2006)

BeeBee said:


> You are so right on with that comment, Nala. I worked with a young woman for over a year that did everything but hit me with a baseball bat to get my attention and I just didn't see it.:doh: After she left the workplace a few guys asked me if I missed her and even joked with me about her being my "shadow". At that time it hit me... I have regretted being so blind ever since. She had moved to another state...



Absolutely, we don't get it until it's too late!
I can count so many times when I look into my past where I probably could have had many relationships. But the (usually) subtle signals that women put out and most guys pick up on, always tend to fly right over my head!!


----------



## BeeBee (Oct 15, 2006)

nala said:


> Well, how come you didn't get it. Was because you just didn't see it or more like that you just didn't think she would be interested in you?



I had been conditioned to think that I was so unattractive as a fat guy that I would never find a girl. With that background I just did not pick up on any of the signals she was sending. She even had a nickname for me that should have been a big clue, "Jerrybear". Went right over my head at the time. I have since learned to pay much closer attention!


----------



## AnubisBHM (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a BHM from Germany


----------



## love dubh (Oct 20, 2006)

Obelix said:


> I'm a BHM from Germany



Parlez-vous francais? Son image est la caricature, Obelix?


----------



## AnubisBHM (Oct 21, 2006)

No, sorry, I don't speak french. I picked the name Obelix because I'm a great fan of Asterix & Obelix  And the name Obelix fits to my figure altough I'm not as strong as he is


----------



## rachidi54 (Jun 6, 2007)

i'm here from France, i'm into gaining, 26 , man. FA.


----------



## bigbelly-love (Jun 6, 2007)

i´m curious;-)


----------

